

Police Drones Are Already Here - zexvux
http://defensetech.org/2012/03/08/police-drones-are-already-here/

======
bediger
Given all the other noise about QU8K's rocket reaching 120,00 feet
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvDqoxMUroA>) and other relatively
sophisticated rockets based on off-the-shelf electronics and model rocket
technology, when do we see a war between drones and the surveilled?

------
zexvux
>Even though the helicopter can't fly above 400 feet or in >bad weather,
officers consider is an extremely valuble tool. And Seattle is a well known
for it's good weather most of the time of year. :)

